

Genetic Programming: A Novel Failure - twampss
http://lethain.com/entry/2009/jan/19/genetic-programming-a-novel-failure/

======
evgen
The only failure here is in the author's inability to understand how genetic
programming works, why a fitness landscape that is effectively flat with only
a few spikes is completely unsuitable for this particular technique, and why
anyone considering using GP in python needs to work with ASTs and avoid trying
to eval() random strings.

